# E-sys 3.24.3



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello everyone. I need your help with my Bmer coding. I have Esys 3.24.3 & psdz data 52.3 with a "patch less" token sourced by token master. I'm getting a "failed FDL 158" message and can't get any further. Can someone walk me through exactly how to copy/move/replace the custom .jar files that I downloaded as I believe that is the issue? Thanks in advance. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Contact Tokenmaster. Since you got it from him, he will get you installed properly.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

julesandtrish said:


> Hello everyone. I need your help with my Bmer coding. I have Esys 3.24.3 & psdz data 52.3 with a "patch less" token sourced by token master. I'm getting a "failed FDL 158" message and can't get any further. Can someone walk me through exactly how to copy/move/replace the custom .jar files that I downloaded as I believe that is the issue? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I can't believe such threads...you got the token from someone...then ask that person. :thumbdwn:


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

vince59 said:


> I can't believe such threads...you got the token from someone...then ask that person. :thumbdwn:


Thanks for the tip.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> Contact Tokenmaster. Since you got it from him, he will get you installed properly.


I did ,but they didn't explain as well as the coders on this forum do. Anyway.....I just wanted to know explicitly how to do this small aspect of the install from anyone who had done it prior to me and had success. Wish me luck in my mission. Thanks.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

His provided instructions are detailed, and simple. Place custom jar is specific folder, and then modify .bat file to load the custom .jar file. It is incredibly simple to do.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

julesandtrish said:


> I did ,but they didn't explain as well as the coders on this forum do. Anyway.....I just wanted to know explicitly how to do this small aspect of the install from anyone who had done it prior to me and had success. Wish me luck in my mission. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Sometimes my words are misinterpreted but I ilike to be straight. I believe if you get/buy something from someone you should refer to that person first of all.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

vince59 said:


> Sometimes my words are misinterpreted but I ilike to be straight. I believe if you get/buy something from someone you should refer to that person first of all.


Are those really your wife's boobs ? :thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

julesandtrish said:


> I did ,but they didn't explain as well as the coders on this forum do. Anyway.....I just wanted to know explicitly how to do this small aspect of the install from anyone who had done it prior to me and had success. Wish me luck in my mission. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I sent you a PM. I didn't see any email from you about your issue.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

jimmy9980 said:


> Are those really your wife's boobs ? :thumbup:


Yas they absolutely are


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

And what is your username stated in the token?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, it comes in full circle. It wasn't my token after all, so number of complaints is back to Zero. 

It isn't from Akiss either so, good luck with that. Much as I would like to help, this patched method goes against everything I believe in.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

But he said he sourced it from you...

Is there a TokenMaster impersonator out there...


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

vince59 said:


> Yas they absolutely are


I can provide you free token and patch as I learned from the great Angrydad


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> But he said he sourced it from you...
> 
> Is there a TokenMaster impersonator out there...


That is a good idea... :bigpimp::bigpimp::bigpimp:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> But he said he sourced it from you...
> 
> Is there a TokenMaster impersonator out there...


It's probably an honest mistake on OP's part. I can name at least 4 other sources aside from Akiss.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Shawn, you may be on to something there. The OP believes it came from "Token Master" and even though I've never exchanged emails before today, he knows my display name. Whether the provider's misrepresenting himself or not, I don't know. 

Anyway, the token came from the Korean guy. Same guy I've mentioned in my blog and it costs a ridiculous amount of money. On the good side, he's at least using patched files done correctly. On the bad side, those files are Akiss' files. He waits for an updated solution, then generates tokens and distributes it with files from Akiss and costs 2x. It's a dog eats dog world out there. 

Word to the wise, when someone claims a patchless solution then mentions replacing jar files, walk away.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

He has been PM'ing me for help. He honestly thought this, which is where he received his Token solution from, was you:

http://esys-est.blogspot.co.uk/

However, he told me he received .EST File only, and no Patch files.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Yup, that's the guy. The email he received contains links to patched files but only for 3.22 and 3.23, nothing for 3.24 which is why he's getting the error. It was the wrong patched files. 

He wants to get a new token but told him to get it sorted out and not burn any more than what he already did.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be surprised if esys-est does anything for him.


----------



## ppatel223 (Jul 25, 2013)

vince59 said:


> I can provide you free token and patch as I learned from the great Angrydad


Could you pm me instructions or provide me token and patch please?


----------

